

Report: Bush White House Wanted CIA to Discredit Blogger - d0ne
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/06/report-bush-white-house-wanted-cia-to-discredit-blogger/

======
jameskilton
Honestly, this doesn't at all surprise me. We all knew stories like this would
surface once Bush finally got out of office.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Sounds like they were channeling the ghost of Richard Nixon.

